# Help, 30-300Hz sweep (-10dB) damaged a speaker



## dachness (Feb 17, 2009)

I bought a pair of SBS surround speakers 2nd hand but unused. https://svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm

I set up the two speakers as surround speakers for a Sony STR-DG510. The surround speakers are setup with Monoprice 16 gauge speaker wire with 34ft runs ( I understand that this is not ideal).

I used an Audio Test DVD v2.0 that I downloaded to calibrate the speaker levels with a Radio Shack meter.

My reference level is at 63 volume on the receiver (74 is max volume).

With the volume at 63 I ran a 30-300Hz sweep on the right surround (Sweeps are encoded at -10dB Per Channel). During the sweep the speaker made a different noise and I looked at the receiver and it said PROTECT. I immediately turned off the receiver and stopped the test. I then restarted the receiver and went to the level calibration. The right surround was significantly softer than the left and not as full. I then ran a 90Hz test tone with no output. From this I have concluded that the 5.25" woofer is not functioning.

I sent an email to SVS with the above information.

Did I do anything wrong? I am assuming that protect mode came on as a result of the woofer no longer working.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Daniel


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like the woofer is fried. I speak from experience! I fried 2 SVS's woofers because of my ignorance of DTS being hotter than Dolby at reference level. Most likely, the woofer's voice coil got overheated and melted the insulation separating the coiled wires. That caused current to flow into adjacent wires instead of following the wires length. The shorter path created less resistance causing the amp to go into protection mode. Probably needs a new woofer. Dennis


----------



## dachness (Feb 17, 2009)

drdoan said:


> Sounds like the woofer is fried. I speak from experience! I fried 2 SVS's woofers because of my ignorance of DTS being hotter than Dolby at reference level. Most likely, the woofer's voice coil got overheated and melted the insulation separating the coiled wires. That caused current to flow into adjacent wires instead of following the wires length. The shorter path created less resistance causing the amp to go into protection mode. Probably needs a new woofer. Dennis


Thank you for your feedback. So now what level do you watch at?

Update: I just talked to Erik from SVS and he said Tech support should get in touch with me shortly. He said he would think that they would be able to send out a replacement woofer. How was your two SVS woofer replacements handled?

Thanks,

Daniel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Since I am a fan of Dolby as opposed to DTS, I watch movies at the recommended 75db reference level unless my wife is in the room. Then it set to sissy levels (or, no fun at all level)! If everything is set properly and your room is as acoustically correct as possible, you should be able to listen to non-distorted sound at Dolby reference without any problem. Some amps (receivers) may have some distortion in the signal path, which is very harmful to speakers. Also, you might have your speaker setting in the receiver set to Large, when all the SVSound speakers you have should be set to small with the LFE crossover set to 80-100hz. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dachness said:


> With the volume at 63 I ran a 30-300Hz sweep on the right surround (Sweeps are encoded at -10dB Per Channel). During the sweep the speaker made a different noise and I looked at the receiver and it said PROTECT. I immediately turned off the receiver and stopped the test.


Sending information that loud to a speaker that is not designed to handle it is what caused the damage. The crossover should have been set to 80Hz before running that sweep as 30-60Hz at or even near reference is going to push the drivers way beyond what they can do and would have damaged the driver.


----------



## dachness (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info I appreciate it. I ordered a new woofer for $64 shipped. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

